# حساب تكلفة استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية



## power02 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

أريد بناء دائرة كهربائية لحساب تكلفة الطاقة الكهربائية واظهار التكلفة على شاشة.
ما هي العناصر المكونة للدائرة التي سأحتاجها وهل من الممكن الحصول على ملفات تفيدني في هذا الموضوع


----------



## Maher_Q (2 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

هذا ملف
word
يوضح بالامثلة طريقة الحساب

أرجو أن يفيدك

ولا تنساني من الدعاء



مشاهدة المرفق Your Residential Electric Bill.doc​


----------



## سامي الجن (3 يناير 2009)

ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد


----------



## shimaa1032010 (6 أغسطس 2009)

ولا حاجة فهمتهههههههههههههههههههها


----------



## moudir (9 أغسطس 2009)

salem
the first think u must understand what u pay
in fact u pay the energie consumed in(joule) not a power in watt so facture is calculated as yhe following
money=watt consumed *time


----------



## safey9 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Amjad79 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

يا ريت طريقة حساب تكلفة استهلاك الكهرباء فى حالة توفر كمية الاستهلاك

وشكرااااااااا


----------



## م/حازم55 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا ونتمني المزيد


----------



## mahmoudfs (7 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي الغالي


----------



## MaZaGAngeE (25 نوفمبر 2011)

مش عارف أحسب استهلاك المصنع من الكهرباء ؟ 
الاستهلاك 500 كيلوات 
سعر الكيلوات 0.23 قرش 
ساعات العمل 24 ساعة 

هل الحساب كده صحيح : 
500*24*0.23 = 2760 جنيه يوميا ؟


----------



## محمود المليجى (26 نوفمبر 2011)

صح كدة ياباشا .


----------



## محمود المليجى (26 نوفمبر 2011)

صح كدة تمام .


----------



## MaZaGAngeE (26 نوفمبر 2011)

اجمالي أحمال المصنع 500 كيلو وات 
مش عارف بقى في الساعة و لا في الدقيقة ... 
يبقى لو في الساعة هيكون : 500 * 0.23 قرش 
لكن لو في الدقيقة هيكون : 500*60*0.23 و ده هيدينا رقم عالي جدا غير معقول بالمقارنة مع المصانع المماثلة .

ايه بقى الحل الصحيح ؟


----------

